# Great (appropriate taste and texture) vegetarian burgers - Adzuki bean-based



## seans_potato_business (Aug 8, 2008)

I just thought I'd share this recipe: http://www.get-real.co.uk/Quick%20Get%20Real%20Adzuki%20Burgers%20Traditional/QUICKG_1.HTM

Previously, I tried using lentils and black turtle beans as the base ingredients, but the texture was always like I'd mixed legumes and breadcrumbs and formed them into burger shapes! The burgers I just made and ate; I swear that the texture was just like meat burgers!

I did deviate from the original flight-plan, so I'm not certain if it's a simple case of finding the right bean (adzuki/aduki) or if also happened to have other ingredients in the correct proportions (I hate measuring things out).

Deviations:
About 2/3 cup of adzuki beans soaked for a day at room temperature and transferred to refrigerator at about 0 degrees celcius (which I corrected this morning) for two days
No marmite used
Soy sauce and strained tomato used to facilitate blending (through lubrication of mixture)
Seasoning: monosodium glutamate, paprika, random yellow powder left by previous occupant (some kind of flavoursome thing)
Breadcrumbs added to final mixture until mixture falls apart a little bit during stirring.

I shall continue my ad-hoc experimentation to determine the critical factors.

Edit: I just remembered something else which may have been crucial - I forgot to cook the beans! I went straight from soaking to blending. This will be duly investigated.


----------



## blissful (Aug 14, 2008)

While this may be safe, I'm unsure.
I'm not much for spreading unverified information but I don't really know if uncooked beans are good for you or toxic.
I haven't checked snopes and I don't know the specifics. 
Certain grains and beans need to be cooked to be safe, is my feeling, though I don't know for certain.
Here is just one site and don't believe everything you read.
Living and Raw Foods Community Support :: Recipes and Food Preparation :: raw beans?
I like the idea of a good substitute for ground beef with beans, I still think it may need more research.
I'll be listening and trying to learn from here. Thanks, ~Bliss


----------



## seans_potato_business (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for raising that concern, Bliss. I have contacted the UK government Food Standards Agency on the subject.

Edit: From the nice people at the FSA!:



			
				FSA said:
			
		

> _Aduki beans may contain small amounts of lectins, but these levels would
> not be expected to cause the effect associated with kidney beans. A study
> looking at the haemagglutination properties of a variety of commonly
> consumed beans found that Aduki beans did not cause agglutination and were
> ...




*Separate issue

*The original recipe says to mix the egg with the bread crumbs and the to mix that with the rest, but I don't think that's smart at all since the breadcrumbs absorb the egg which is then difficult to distribute through the mixture. I am trying to optimise the protocol along the following lines:

Add 150 grams drained, pre-soaked adzuki beans, one roughly chopped onion, 200 grams of strained tomato, 60 ml soy sauce, seasoning (e.g. salt/MSG, pepper, paprika) and one egg to blender and blend to a course or smooth consistency according to taste. Empty blender into a bowl and stir in enough breadcrumbs that the mixture is somewhat dry/semisolid. Form into patties and fry on both sides in a little oil.

Since for certain recipes, care is taken not to over-beat the egg, I wonder if it is appropriate to blend it with the other ingredients in this recipe?


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2008)

Great news Sean! 
I'll give these a try and report back. I'm out of adzuki beans right now but I'm going to first try lentils and then the improvement with adzuki beans. Thanks for checking! ~Bliss


----------



## seans_potato_business (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey blissful, if you choose not to cook the beans first (I still haven't checked whether or not it makes a difference) then be sure to soak for an extended period in the fridge (I soaked mine for between two and five days - they wind up pretty soft by then).

I've not tried it with lentils (although I have tried other burger recipes involving lentils). If they turn out good, let me know what you did, 'cause I've got a bag of lentils and they're pretty cheap. Thanks


----------



## seans_potato_business (Oct 2, 2008)

I tried with lentils myself (couldn't wait for you to report back) and found them to be a bit different (preferred adzuki beans). They seemed moister/less cohesive and less similar to real burgers using lentils. Next I will try mung beans, and then... the World!! (or quinoa).


----------



## blissful (Oct 2, 2008)

I did try lentils, they just taste good, the texture isn't so nice.
I'll get potatoes and adzuki beans on my next store run......haven't forgotten!


----------

